# Incredibile Karius e gol di Benzema in Real - Liverpool. Video.



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile errore del portiere del Liverpool, Karius, il quale sbaglia il rinvio con le mani e regala il pallone a Benzema che realizza la rete dell'1-0 per il Real Madrid nella finale di Champions League 2017/2018 contro il Liverpool.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2018)

E Kloop avrebbe vorrebbe anche pagare Donnarumma 40 milioni. Hai visto che differenza fa avere un portiere del genere in porta? Non mi venite a dire che anche Donnarumma ha fatto papere perché è un anno che gioca con l'odio dei tifosi sul collo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2018)

Errore da dilettante.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



in realtà hai messo il gol di bale...spettacolare peraltro...


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E Kloop avrebbe vorrebbe anche pagare Donnarumma 40 milioni. Hai visto che differenza fa avere un portiere del genere in porta? Non mi venite a dire che anche Donnarumma ha fatto papere perché è un anno che gioca con l'odio dei tifosi sul collo.



Ho letto prima che ne vogliono 20 per Meret


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E Kloop avrebbe vorrebbe anche pagare Donnarumma 40 milioni. Hai visto che differenza fa avere un portiere del genere in porta? Non mi venite a dire che anche Donnarumma ha fatto papere perché è un anno che gioca con l'odio dei tifosi sul collo.



40 forse per il fratello


----------



## 13-33 (26 Maggio 2018)

50 milioni e Donnarumma e tutto vostro !!!


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

A modo suo è entrato nella storia, 2 papere in finale nessuno le aveva fatte


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma+30 M per Mane


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2018)

non ho seguito il campionato fatto dal liverpool, ma come ha fatto mignolet a perdere il posto contro sto pippone ? 

da dove salta fuori sto karius ?


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho seguito il campionato fatto dal liverpool, ma come ha fatto mignolet a perdere il posto contro sto pippone ?
> 
> *da dove salta fuori sto karius ?*



Dal wc


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho seguito il campionato fatto dal liverpool, ma come ha fatto mignolet a perdere il posto contro sto pippone ?
> 
> da dove salta fuori sto karius ?



Nemmeno Mignolet è un fenomeno a dire il vero, ma Karius venne comprato proprio su segnalazione di Klopp, che già lo ammirava ai tempi della Bundesliga. 

Comunque la testa per un portiere è fondamentale. Una finale di Champions contro il Madrid farebbe tremare le gambe (o forse sarebbe più adatto dire le mani, in questo caso) a molti, probabilmente ha sofferto la pressione.

Mi spiace sia tato trattato come un paria dai compagni a fine partita. Alla fine è un ragazzo di 25 anni e se non si riprende di testa una cosa del genere può sotterrarlo.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Maggio 2018)

Antonio Donnarumma gli piscia in testa.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Non vedevo un gol così dagli anni '90 penso.


----------

